# Who makes high quality cake pans?



## campos (Jun 13, 2010)

hello...I'm new to this site. I am looking to start a cake business and need to know where to buy and what brand to buy for an 8 inch and 6 inch round cake pan. Something that will last a very long time. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Chicago Metallic makes great pans for all your needs. THey will last forever, however, they are spendy


----------



## campos (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice....I have seen them online. Will see what I can find.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a bunch of great commercial bakeware out there, including, of course cake pans.

Norpro, Chicago Metallic, Windsor, Nordicware, Calphalon, and on and on and on.  Is one really better than another?  Not really. 

Assuming you don't want non-stick, you have to decide if you want raw or glazed.  Once you've made that decision, the best course is probably to go to a commercial baking supply if there's one at all near you and play around with their selection.  Basically, whatever's heaviest will last the longest.

If there's no baking supply near enough (alas), look online for the common commercial brands.  We're talking round, aluminum pans not race cars.  As I said, one is really pretty much as good as another -- and that's very good. 

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I order my pans from www.lloydpans.com. Made in the US and commercial quality at a very reasonable price.


----------

